# TSS through factory flush chokes



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 22, 2020)

TSS 8.5a through a factory modified flush choke. 28 gauge. Think it’s ok?


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 25, 2020)

????


----------



## trad bow (Dec 25, 2020)

Probably get a quicker response at Old Gobbler


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 25, 2020)

or put this in the turkey forum


----------



## chase870 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> TSS 8.5a through a factory modified flush choke. 28 gauge. Think it’s ok?


Got a buddie who loaded some tss in .410 and it bulged the barell a little just enough to cause the choke to be stuck


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 25, 2020)

It’s in the turkey forum


----------



## 280 Man (Dec 25, 2020)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> It’s in the turkey forum



I shot some #9 TSS through a modified flush choke in a 20 ga 2 years ago. No problems here.


----------



## ol bob (Dec 26, 2020)

If shells are loaded right they won't hurt any choke, If they are not loaded right they will ruin any choke.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 26, 2020)

I shot tss in factory full choke no problems.


----------



## GLS (Dec 28, 2020)

A choke maker told me that some "hot" loads have caused problems in some screw-in .410 chokes.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 27, 2021)

8.5 shot is very small, don't see how it would hurt the gun.  The only issue I might consider, is if tungsten is much harder than lead.  There are special choke tubes for steel shot to keep them from being damaged from the hard steel.  If tungsten is hard like steel, a steel shot choke may be in order??

But then again, if they sell it for the 28 gauge, surely it is safe in it.  You can always call the gun manufacturer to verify and or maybe the ammo manufacturer.

I have seen the #9tss for .410.  I didn't read on the box to see if there were any warnings.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars (Feb 1, 2021)

I have shot #9 TSS through a Yildiz O/U and a Franchi 48 both with flush chokes with no problem. Factory chokes and aftermarket


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

Re-read OL Bob's comment above.

TSS is harder than ANY choke and will ruin it if allowed to touch it.  Shells must be loaded with the proper wads to not allow that to happen.  If loaded right then it will not hurt your choke.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 1, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> Re-read OL Bob's comment above.
> 
> TSS is harder than ANY choke and will ruin it if allowed to touch it.  Shells must be loaded with the proper wads to not allow that to happen.  If loaded right then it will not hurt your choke.


Would it be safe to assume factory loaded shells would have the mylar wrap or extended wad to protect the bore?

Rosewood


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Would it be safe to assume factory loaded shells would have the mylar wrap or extended wad to protect the bore?
> 
> Rosewood



Hopefully so BUT in my experience it is not safe to assume anything about the shells made and marketed by Hevi as they change stuff around a bunch as they go.
I would buy from someone like Apex or Foxtrot ammo and feel real good about the load quality.  They probably both use the same recipes and components that I do.


----------



## ol bob (Feb 1, 2021)

I was a machinist and worked with tungsten for 50 years belive me when I say there is no choke as hard as tungsten if the shot touches the choke it ill scratch it.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have apex loads. Yildiz 28. Was concerned about the barrel bulging. Thanks guys!


----------

